# Owl Drug Collectors blogs



## mctaggart67 (Feb 22, 2013)

So, I recently did some internet research in preparation before bidding on an Ebay lot of Owl Drug Company bottles (which I didn't buy after all), and I came across this blogsite:

 http://owldrugcollectorsecho.wordpress.com/

 It would seem that somebody's mounting opposition to our friend David Levine and his Owl Drug Collectors blogsite.

 Interesting . . .


----------



## westernbittersnut (Feb 23, 2013)

I'm glad to see this blog and someone willing to speak out against the Owl Drug Collectors blogsite and Levine! Nothing worthwhile comes out of that blog and he certainly is full of himself to say the least!


----------



## mctaggart67 (Feb 26, 2013)

I know it's an online fist fight of sorts, but this is getting too funny:
 http://owldrugcollectorsecho.wordpress.com/


----------



## westernbittersnut (Feb 26, 2013)

Absolutely love it! I am so glad to see this blogsite take on Levine's blog trash. That guy is nothing but a detriment to the antique bottle collecting community.


----------



## mctaggart67 (Mar 30, 2013)

It would seem that Levine is not happy with the "Echo" blogsite, but he won't name it or directly respond to it. I'm thinking because he knows that he can only control what's on his blog and wants to protect his "loyal troops" from "propaganda" on other sites. Totalitarian to the max!


----------



## andy volkerts (Mar 31, 2013)

What he said double!!


----------



## GLOPTOP (Apr 4, 2013)

I agree with Warren and Andy, love to see this guy finally get a dose of his own crap! Very witty and funny blog site, and absoluteley ALL TRUE!


----------



## Plumbata (Apr 4, 2013)

Very funny indeed, but that writing style seems familiar... I've seen it on here before... If I'm right and the author reads this, well, good job and keep it up!


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Apr 4, 2013)

I think I'll file this under.................."I've Got Better Things To Argue Over"

 Seems though someone has a scatological/coprophilia fetish..............................and a lack of class and finesse to say the least.


----------



## mctaggart67 (Apr 4, 2013)

I think the point of the scatalogical wording is all part of the blog's satire because the blog metaphorically compares Levine's writing to that which belongs in the toilet. You have the luxury, Osia, of taking the high ground -- and fair play to ya -- but Levine has taken so many unfair shots at so many others in the bottle collecting world. The owl echo blog is in bad taste and certainly lacks class, but I think it's certainly finessed with good arguments and criticisms.


----------



## mctaggart67 (Apr 13, 2013)

The Owl Drug "echo" blog has changed its style, and it reads better now. It seems our friend Levine has been answering bot comments as if they are from real people actually interested in what he has to say:

 http://owldrugcollectorsecho.wordpress.com/


----------

